# slim girl wanting to tone and build her booty



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

I undersand its all about the diet. But what kind of workouts would help and benefit her to build a decent looking toned booty.

Shes currently weighing 9 stones at 5ft10. She has a slim frame.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Squats and lunges. Glutes are glutes whether they are on a male or female.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

power stance squats .

lunges are bad for hips .


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

very true mate..... if thats the primary goals....nothing else on her needs changing..... how often would u recommend her to do these every day?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Glutes are glutes whether they are on a male or female.


hahaha not everyone shares that philosophy....


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

rep ranges/ sets...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

shocks said:


> rep ranges/ sets...


heavy low rep sets/reps to build the muscle fibers for a firmer butt .

something like stronglifts 5x5 would be ideal as it has you squatting 3x week so you can drill form/tech in before loading the bar up .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barbell hip thrusts are best for glutes IMO


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

shocks said:


> rep ranges/ sets...


What ewen said :laugh:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

rectus said:


> hahaha not everyone shares that philosophy....


In a muscle sense rectus 

Ewen, would you consider them to still be bad for the hips if she was not going to strongman levels, or think this is the case even with a medium weight with good form? If I train with my Missus and I usually get her to lunge and do them with her as well. This hits my ar3e big time the next day. Don't want to be damaging those hips if you know what I mean? :whistling:

When I trained at my old gym, there was a girl there who was about a size 12 and said she wanted a hard toned body. She was recomended to train in the same style of routines the guys followed. In this case most were doing the Paul Borresson triple drop style back then. I bumped into her at the local Rugby Club during a wedding party and she looked absolutely stunning in a shoulderless dress and was then about a size 10, even though she had got a bit heavier.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dt36 said:


> In a muscle sense rectus
> 
> Ewen, would you consider them to still be bad for the hips if she was not going to strongman levels, or think this is the case even with a medium weight with good form? If I train with my Missus and I usually get her to lunge and do them with her as well. This hits my ar3e big time the next day. Don't want to be damaging those hips if you know what I mean? :whistling:
> 
> When I trained at my old gym, there was a girl there who was about a size 12 and said she wanted a hard toned body. She was recomended to train in the same style of routines the guys followed. In this case most were doing the Paul Borresson triple drop style back then. I bumped into her at the local Rugby Club during a wedding party and she looked absolutely stunning in a shoulderless dress and was then about a size 10, even though she had got a bit heavier.


haha i get you 

i just think there are better exercises that are safer on the hips as a weighted lunge is not a natural hip movement .


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I see bigger glutes on women than on men who can squat double or triple what they can. How's that possible?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> lunges are bad for hips .


More detailed information required please.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Love2DL said:


> I see bigger glutes on women than on men who can squat double or triple what they can. How's that possible?


Because women store more meat on their ass then men .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> More detailed information required please.


Lunges look proper gay .


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

LB Squats, SLDL's, Deadlifts, Good mornings (Low weight, high reps to protect the back)


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lunges look proper gay .


This is true, but in all seriousness I just did a bit of reading from some of the mobility coaches I follow and they advocate the lunge. Maybe what you've heard about the lunge being unsafe is what we hear about the deadlift being bad for you back - when we know bad backs are due to bad form rather than the deadlift being a dangerous exercise.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rectus said:


> This is true, but in all seriousness I just did a bit of reading from some of the mobility coaches I follow and they advocate the lunge. Maybe what you've heard about the lunge being unsafe is what we hear about the deadlift being bad for you back - when we know bad backs are due to bad form rather than the deadlift being a dangerous exercise.


lunges were mentioned to make the butt firmer not as mobility exercise , from a joint mobility view done with light weight then yes they can be effective but not as an exercise adding heavy enough weight to make the glute region work imo


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> lunges were mentioned to make the butt firmer not as mobility exercise , from a joint mobility view done with light weight then yes they can be effective but not as an exercise adding heavy enough weight to make the glute region work imo


Well you can load the lunge with a barbell or dumbbells once the form is perfected. A long stride with a heel strike will activate the glutes and the hamstrings. I do agree that the squat would be better for glute activation (my buttocks are magnificent) but I was just clearing up the fact that lunges are a safe exercise, even when loaded.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ask @RXQueenie she's got a great a.se and legs going by her avi, obviously knows what she's at regards female training


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

very deep single leg leg presses with a high foot position destroyed my glutes when i tried them


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Totally relevant!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wide stance squats, sldl's, leg press, cable glute kickbacks, all good for glutes.

With lunges, I don't do weighted ones, but I do wide ones so that the back knee touches the floor, killer but works well.


----------

